# Gradual descent into immobility...



## coyote wild (Apr 16, 2017)

Which story best captures the steady transition into immobility? Like going from under 200lbs, to unable to move under their own willpower kind of progress. But in a slowburn.

Any suggestions?


----------



## The Loch Ness Monster (Apr 20, 2017)

This one is probably the best ever in my humble opinion. It's called "Irene" by StudioFA. It features 10 chapters, and some amazing illustrations too. You've probably read it, but just in case, here it is:

http://studiofa.deviantart.com/art/Irene-Chapter-I-134144538


----------



## coyote wild (Apr 26, 2017)

Thank you, Loch Ness! This is a great example of what I'm looking for. I had read it a while back but completely forgot about it.

Much appreciated!


----------

